
MILA and the future of Theano - etiam
https://groups.google.com/forum/?_escaped_fragment_=topic/theano-announce/PiH4p7NqZ60#!topic/theano-announce/PiH4p7NqZ60
======
HelloNurse
I would assume retiring Theano implies they are working on some other
framework. What is it?

~~~
etiam
I'd say it's rather that the that the features Theano pioneered can now be had
from several other well-backed projects. I have no personal insight to MILA,
but I suspect the development of Theano must be consuming considerable work
time from academic researchers, and they concluded that time and effort would
be better spent e.g. on developing and examining ML algorithms. I wonder if
some other organization will pick up responsibility for Theano. Seems to me
like a project that might be difficult to keep healthy on only individual
volunteer contributions.

